

No microbes in first sample from Lake Vostok - ananyob
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/10/vostoks-microbes-elusive-in-first-measurements-of-surface-water.html

======
makhanko
At least Russians did not plant the microbes for Vladimir Putin to find using
a giant microscope in front of television cameras. :)

